# Autoquest 140 Slow Drainage



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I wonder if anyone has done a conversion of the waste water tap?

I queried the slow drainage from the sink with the dealer and he explained that the drain pipe has to go through 90 degrees over the top of the fridge just underneath.

Having just had my first weekend on a CL site, l have discovered that the shower tray takes at least 2 hours to drain after a very frugal shower.

I can see that the one inch pipe under the van is reduced to 1/2" and wonder if this is part of the problem.

I am a lone lady motorhomer and not very technical but would attempt something simple. Or perhaps l just have to accept this?

Problem is that the shower tray is also the loo floor!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

At the Birdham Valentine rally there was a memeber of MHF with a similar problem. The problem was that the ribbed wastes pipes were filled up with gung [soap / fat ect]. The kitchen sink in particular was bad due to it running slightly uphill under the MH to get over the step mponting and being about 3 metres in length.
My suggestion is that you get a handy man to pull the pipes apart from their various jpoints and rod them through - not for those with weak stomachs.

Basically it is rubbish design and I would replace the ribbed pipes with flush ones with a larger bore where practicable.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

You could put some domestic sink unblocker, something like Mr Muscle ,its probably partially blocked with bits from the sink in the kitchen which collect in the waste tank along with the shower water.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Rayc and Chasper, l don't think there is any gunge related blockage as this was the first time of using the shower and the sink had only been used once or twice on my first trip out. It is a brand new MH.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chasper said:


> You could put some domestic sink unblocker, something like Mr Muscle ,its probably partially blocked with bits from the sink in the kitchen which collect in the waste tank along with the shower water.


I am not sure this will work as on the MH at Birdham there was soild gunge inside over a metre length. When it was rodded the gung came out in solid lumps with the ridges of the pipe clearly in them. The design of the waste system is crude as there is no trap on the sink and to get at the bottom of the sink joint the fridge has to come out. It runs under the MH to the rear waste tank with an upward slant.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Marrabone said:


> Thanks for the advice Rayc and Chasper, l don't think there is any gunge related blockage as this was the first time of using the shower and the sink had only been used once or twice on my first trip out. It is a brand new MH.


As it is new and blocked pipes can be discounted then I believe it is the design. It is small bore pipe which, as I said previously, the kitchen one runs a fair way under the MH with an upward slant. I am not a drainage enginner but I am confident that you will get blockages in the future if you let fat go down the sink. If it were me I would flush the sink waste regullarly with a hose pipe on low flow [enough to flush the pipes but not so as the blow the push fit pipes apart].

As far as the shower goes there is an obvious blockage, or design issue, if it is taking 2 hours to drain the shower tray.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have converted the waste drain on my 115 to a 1" bore but when the tap is closed it doesn't help the sink or shower drainage. The main culprit in my case is a 'nose up' pitch


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

My Autoquest 130 was always quite slow draining.

Just before I got rid, I took the drain tap off and tipped a bucket of water in to the kitchen sink.

Out came quite a few spirals of black plastic, presumably from when they drilled the tank to fit pipes etc.

This improved the flow, but in all honesty, it was still a bit slow for my liking.

As somebody mentioned earlier, ribbed pipes are bound to aggravate any blockage problems, and also slow down the flow I would guess?


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've got a 140.

The slow drain on the sink is due to the tortuous routeing of the waste pipe, snaking past the fridge. You can get around this one by getting a small sink plunger to set it working...drains no probs after a quick plunge.

The slow drain on the shower is more of an issue. Yes, it's small bore pipe, but the bigger issue (on mine) is that while snaking its way to the waste tank, it goes uphill at one point. Inherently it will never drain properly. I've not been able to work out whether it's an inherent design fault - which amazes me given it's there's loads of them around and it's been around in 400 guise for nigh on a decade - or a particular issue on my van caused by the chassis extensions for my towbar. I suspect design flaw, but remain amazed that so many could have shipped with such an inherent issue.

Anyway, I decided to dodge the issue. I've disconnected the pipe to the grey tank from the bottom of the shower tray, and secured it to the chassis for safe keeping. I've then added a new short length of pipe (2ft) to the shower tray plug fitting. When in transit, I put a bung in and clip it to inside of the bodywork. When on site, I unclip and stick a wastemaster underneath it, so shower drains direct to that. Job done. When I come to sell, I'll reconnect the original waste pipe.

Paul


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yours sounds like a very good idea Rosbotham, l will think seriously about doing the same.
Having a foot spa whilst using the loo doesn't have much appeal - sorry about the mental picture!


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

were you pitched level?

Sounds as if it is a design problem ,but not being level will not help.


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Not at first but then l got the ramps out and set it pretty much perfect. After the next shower it had improved but still took 2+ hours.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

That sounds familiar. As I say, on mine there's an "inverse u-bend" where it snakes through the chassis members which put the pipe barely below the level of shower tray...basic laws of physics etc it'll never work particularly well. Even leaving that aside, the drop from the shower tray to top of waste tank can't be more than approx 3 inches. Pitching with the van nose up would help, but that'd leave you with your head lower than feet when sleeping...disconcerting.

Paul


----------

